# CONSULTANTS FOR PREGNANCY IN BELFAST OR LISBURN



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I know I'm planning ahead but I'm trying to be positive.    I'm planning a cycle in July and I would like to go privately for support during pregnancy if and when I get my BFP.  I would like a consultant who would be easy to get hold of in an emergency.  There are so many of them who are difficult to contact  .  Any suggestions or recommendations?

Thanks girls
Dee x


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

hi dee

there is the hillsborough private clinic they are supposed to be very good
or dr mcfaul at Cranmore medical on the lisburn road belfast and next door to them is 352  healthcare their number are all in yellow pages

hope this helps 

norma30 xx


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Norma for your reply.  That's useful information.  

Dee x


----------

